# REDD KROSS Pedalboards - Horseshoe Tavern, Toronto 11.4.13



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It's sort of refreshing to see pro guitarists with such modest pedalboards. 

Jeff McDonald











Jason Shapiro


----------

